

Twitch.tv for coding? Live Coding 0x1 - xpaulbettsx
http://log.paulbetts.org/rxui-live-october-1st/

======
slosh
great idea. I had a similar site going for awhile called
[http://livecode.in/](http://livecode.in/)

I want to watch more badasses like notch rip code

